# NI girl attending GUYS.... translocation??



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Just wondering is there anyone else out there from n.ireland and attending GUYS in London?  I have a balanced translocation, 
Just wondering is there anyone on the same boat as myself...
thanks.

xx


----------



## cheeseandonion (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi ICSI, was chatting to you on the other thread, thought it might be better to talk here.  Our consultant told us our funding had been approved but we have yet to hear from RFC. How long have you been on the waiting list for?  Are you thinking of having a private cycle too?  We are getting fed up being messed around and having to wait so long so we are thinking of just doing it privately.  Initially we were told that the trust would pay for our flights and accommodation in relation to our treatment, just wondering if this is what is holding it up.  Hope you get more information soon!


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

hi cheese and onion , with that fone call that I made- I was told that I would get my flights paid for and to ring when i needed a flight etc...i didnt ask about accomodaton so I dont know about that, when i found out that we had been given funding for one go, we were literally just about to start our private cycle in the lister in London iCSI with a CGH  (similar to pgd) because we are both off during the summer and have never had IVF before we knew that it is now or never
everything was happening at once.  SO far we have just been going on with our private cycle and have not heard a single thing aboout this funded cycle, i suppose if i booked an apptment with consultant over here i would soon find out.....how u gettin on?

I wasnt on any waiting list at all because I have a genetic translocation I just applied for funding..xx


----------



## cheeseandonion (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry, I just seen on your signature that you have already started treatment, how are you finding it?  How much time do you have to spend in London for your treatment?


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

hi cheeseand onion, had my first injection this evening- that was some carry on, have been taking nasal spray the past week, treatment has given me a cough but on the whole im grand, il keep u posted on how we are getting on.  We are having our scans and bloods in belfast, have the 1st one now on the 1st of August, then when it looks like things are ready we will fly 2 london for egg collection, hope we get loads of eggs...  hope u get ur results back soon so u can make a decisionxxx


----------



## cheeseandonion (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there, how did your blood and scans go?  Where are you getting them done?  I am waiting for the AMH results now, should get them early next week but it looks like I should be able to start my cycle in September fingers crossed, though the girl organising my treatment in London is away so need to wait until she gets back to get everything finalised.  Are you doing short or long protocol?  Need to get round all the timeframes to get flights sorted out, just feel a bit lost right now.

I really hope that you get lots of eggs fertilised, do you know when your collection is likely to be yet?


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

hi cheese, we got our scans in Origins in Belfast-could not recommend them highly enough...so nice and friendly, had my last scan this morn, they did my scans and bloods.. good luck with AMH results..I did long protocal, I am taking the trigger 2nite at 9pm -then Im having EC Wednesday 7am, so we are going to London 2morrow...My E2 --oestrogen levels are v.high so they are watching me like a hawk in case i get OHSS..Im very lucky to even be allowed EC  cuz my levels are so high
I have about 13 follies, some are bit big ,some too small...so have about 8 proper size...but I hope they collect more than 8 healthy, then we'll have the testing of embryos in day 5 and transfer on day 6----all being well
saya prayer.. and best of luck with gettin started..xx


----------



## cheeseandonion (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, it's happening so quickly now, 13 follies is a great result, the Lister certainly know what they are doing. I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that you get lots of healthy embies and that you will get good results with the testing, it must be stressful having to go that extra step.  Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

will do cheese and onion and thanks again..xx


----------

